

Mobile OS Fragmentation Data: Android Doing Terrible - tenpoundhammer
http://www.iateyourblog.com/2012/04/mobile-os-fragmentation-data-android.html

======
rjsamson
"Windows finally made it an automatic process and I feel like Apple is
starting to move in that direction. I'm not sure consumers will ever care to
update, as long as things are working, but it's a necessary evil."

Apple's update process for OSX has been automatic and much simpler (IMO) than
windows for quite some time. I understand the point on updating iOS, although
with over-the-air updates in iOS 5 I would suspect we'll see % of users
updating be quite a bit higher.

